# Como convertir voltaje negativo en el ADC del PIC16F877 ?



## janvama (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Hoy vengo con una nueva pregunta, quizas simple o compleja, pero es algo que llevo pensando varios dias...

Por favor, alguien podra decirme como puedo medir un voltaje negativo en la entrada analogica del PIC16F877 ?

Pienso que no sera posible, pero debe haber alguna solucion... Quizas haciendo arreglos previos antes de medir o convirtiendo el voltaje negativo a positivo... si es asi, como sabe el PIC que la senal proviene de un voltaje negativo?

Agradezco mucho de antemano su cordial ayuda.

Andrew.


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

Estas pensando bien, un adc de un pic no mide tensiones negativas... la solucion esta en usar algun amplificador operacional inversor o un inversor transistorizado...


----------



## janvama (Nov 15, 2008)

Si, lo se. Pero, acaso debo hacerle saber al PIC que he invertido la senal?  que sucede si estoy midiendo una onda sinusoidal que constantemente cambiara de polaridad?

Para entender mejor adjunto el diagrama simbolico de lo que pienso hacer.


Saludos,

Andrew.[/img]


----------



## Turkito (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola...

La solución es invertir tu señal!, usando un opamp en configuración inversora   y en caso que quieras medir tensiones ac, el micro solamente tomara un valor de la onda, de acuerdo a la frecuencia de trabajo el cual puede variar de ciclo en ciclo...

ahora mi pregunta es:
para que deseas medir una tensión negativa, tienes necesidad de hacerle saber al pic si es negativo o positiva? para que vas a utilizar ese valor de voltaje?

Saludos...


----------



## janvama (Nov 15, 2008)

Bueno,

Por ejemplo en el circuito anterior, si queremos poner una pila de 1.5V en las entradas del OPAM, este medira en la salida una tension de 1.5V (Ganacia X1). el PIC recibira este nivel y lo visualizara en un Display o LCD. Ahora, si la pila la ponemos invertida en las misma entrada del OPAM, entonces en la salida del OPAM tendremos -1.5V de igual forma que el anterior, pero esta vez con signo negativo. Sabemos que el PIC no leera este voltaje negativo y hasta podria dañarse. 
La intensión del circuito es hacer que funcione como un voltimetro digital.

Mi pregunta es:  Como hago para que pueda visualizar en el Display o LCD el valor de -1.5V ?

Quizas debo hacer algo con los +/-Vref del PIC para que interprete estos voltajes?

Por favor, cualquier suegerencia es valiosa para mi. Por mi parte seguiré investigando.

Saludos,

Andrew


----------



## gtec (Nov 15, 2008)

Holas! Debes ajustar las tensiones Vref+ para el límite superior de tension y Vref- para el limite inferior de tension. Nose los valores maximos y mínimos que podes aplicar a ambos pines pero asi deberias poder. En el datasheet esta muy bien explicado esa parte! Saludos!


----------



## El nombre (Nov 15, 2008)

Dependerá de lo que quieras medir. 
usa un rectificador y desde ahí continuas.


----------



## Turkito (Nov 17, 2008)

Se me ocurre lo siguiente:

Primeramente hay que tener en cuenta que el pic soporta 5v maximo a la entrada del adc; entonces podriamos hacer un tratamiento previo a las señales de la siguiente manera.

Por ejemplo, establecer un nivel DC fijo de 2.5 V( por decir algo), y hacer una especie de circuito(suamdor con opamp) de manera que si se introduce un valor positivo entonces la salida de mi circuito se sume a los 2.5 V, y en caso de ser un valor negativo se reste, es decir si mi señal de trabajo es de 1.5V, entonces mi  salida será 2.5V (el fijo) más 1.5V (el voltaje de trabajo , esto igual a 4V. En caso que tenga -1.5V como voltaje de trabajo mi salida sería 2.5V(el fijo) menos 1.5 (el voltaje de trabajo) esto sera igual a 1. El voltaje de salida de este circuito sera el que introduces en tu micro..

Entonces lo que hariamos para decirle al pic si este valor es  negativo o positivo, sería diciendo  que si el voltaje esta por encima de 2.5 V( el fijo) entonces el signo es positivo; pero si esta por debajo de 2.5V (fijo) entonces es negativo. El modulo lo obtienes relizando la resta o suma del valor de trabajo con el valor que mides..

Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que en este caso el rango de voltajes que podremos medir será de (-2.5V a 2.5V), para tener un rango de entrada al pic de (0-5V).

No se si me entiendes la idea...

Saludos......


----------



## janvama (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola Turkito,

Tu sugerencia muy adecuada y no puede tener mejor explicacion. Esta perfecto. Mira que ya empezaba a trabajar en ello de la misma forma. Solo me quedaba una duda con respecto a los volajes +/-Vref, pero veo que no hay nada mas que hacer con ello y setear al maximo y minimo (+5V y 0V).

Muchas gracias.

Andrew.


----------



## Pablet (Oct 16, 2010)

pero para que es? hay circuitos que sacan tensiones negativas, pero hay formas de que la saquen diferencial. Por ejemplo los sensores de temperatura integrados como el lm35, para temperaturas negativas deberian sacar tensiones negativas, sin embargo añadiendo un par de diodos hay forma de hacerla diferencial, asi utilizando dos canales del microcontrolador, obteniendo los 2 valores y restandolos solucionas el porblema. Quizas a tu circuito haya alguna manera de hacerlo asi.
Un saludo


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 18, 2010)

El pic tiene varios pines de entrada use uno de ellos para avisar al pic que la tensión es negativa nada mas.


----------

